

Jeb Bush believes net neutrality rules are the 'craziest ideas' - alexcasalboni
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/09/jeb-bush-says-net-neutrality-is-crazy/

======
MichaelCrawford
Why does the right wing think net neutrality is a bad thing?

Don't they want to encourage business?

